# TT-RS Side view mirrors question



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a 13' TT-RS on order and have read the brochure but it makes no mention of if the two side view mirrors are auto dimming at night. 

All it saids is that the rearview is and that the side mirrors are heated. 

For those with a US TT-RS, do the side mirrors dim at night? 

Thanks


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

If you get the carbon mirrors you get auto-dim and power folding. The standard mirrors are normal glass and manual fold.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Actually, the standard mirrors don't fold at all (unless I've missed something).


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

I did not get the carbon mirror option, I just couldn't justify $2K for carbon fiber mirrors.

So, are you saying with 100% that the standard mirrors do NOT auto dim?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TRZ06 said:


> I did not get the carbon mirror option, I just couldn't justify $2K for carbon fiber mirrors.
> 
> So, are you saying with 100% that the standard mirrors do NOT auto dim?


That is correct. Unless they changed it recently, which I doubt.


----------



## scotteames (Jul 24, 2011)

I think the auto-dim is part of the Tech package. I have the carbon ones on my car but thought they only added the folding option.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

That's new if it's true. They only came with CF mirror option before.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I have the carbon mirrors and I haven't noticed them dimming if they do. Haven't noticed the 'anti-dazzling' function either. Lights behind me look just like they did in my old car. Probably one of the biggest rip offs on the TT-RS in terms of price especially when they are $500 cheaper on the R8. They do look great though.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Dim and dazzle are the same thing

I mean both are referring to block bright lights


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> I have the carbon mirrors and I haven't noticed them dimming if they do. Haven't noticed the 'anti-dazzling' function either. Lights behind me look just like they did in my old car. Probably one of the biggest rip offs on the TT-RS in terms of price especially when they are $500 cheaper on the R8. They do look great though.


Really? You can see the dimming easily. It makes a huge difference and I'm loving it.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Really? You can see the dimming easily. It makes a huge difference and I'm loving it.


Same for my 2012 with Tech package.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

hightechrdn said:


> Same for my 2012 with Tech package.


On the exterior mirrors? My late build 2012 does not have any auto-dim or anti-dazzle for the side mirrors.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Interesting. My 08 has the same mirrors. Except i replaced them with Euro ones for blind-spot viewing and no warning writing... This is a bit of a miss on Audi's part. Auto-dimming is a safety feature in my book, and if they are 'all about safey', lets not have this an option.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Really? You can see the dimming easily. It makes a huge difference and I'm loving it.


Yeah I'm not noticing it at all. I do on the rearview mirror but not the sides. Maybe my window tint is already dulling the lights?


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

Such a basic question, with a lot of conflicting responses. Lol

If you have tinted windows, that will alter how the auto dimming works. 

I asked my dealer and they didn't even know. 

Guess I will have to try to find a non- carbo fiber optioned car and test drive it at night. 

I did get a hold of the owners manual on the TTRS online and it makes reference to auto-dimming on the side view mirrors, however it says nothing about if it only applies to the carbon option.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

In the US, you have to order the carbon mirrors to get auto-dimming.


----------



## OOhiOO A3 (Aug 18, 2007)

I had a 2012 TT RS with tech package, no carbon mirrors and no auto dim. I now own a 2013 TT RS with tech package, no carbon mirrors and still no auto dim. As others have said - only way to get side mirrors that auto dim is to shell out the coin for the carbon fiber option.

Mike M


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

OOhiOO A3 said:


> I had a 2012 TT RS with tech package, no carbon mirrors and no auto dim. I now own a 2013 TT RS with tech package, no carbon mirrors and still no auto dim. As others have said - only way to get side mirrors that auto dim is to shell out the coin for the carbon fiber option.
> 
> Mike M


If I knew I was shelling out the coin for autodim mirrors and that they happened to be wrapped in carbon housings I probably would have ordered them. I don't want the carbon but you'd be able to swap or sell them easily. I do miss the anti-dazzle and from what I've read it's not just a coating, there's more to it and I'm not sure how easy it would be to refit.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

How hard is it to remove the mirror housing?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

I feel 50% better about ending up with 2K mirrors now. 

Ever car I've had for years has had these mirrors, you don't realize how much they help until you drive someone else's car without them at night. MY EYES


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

If that is true, that is rather crappy of Audi to lump a safety feature into a $2K cosmetic option.

I totally get that carbon fiber is expensive and some will pay for that look, but it sucks that they would withhold something like that on a $60K top of the line model RS car as standard equipment.


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

Whats the difference when your spending that kind of money anyways IMO...what is 2K more...really nothing...might as well order the Carbon Fiber mirrors and don't look back...you should have bought a prius if thats what you are worried about.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

jmofo said:


> Whats the difference when your spending that kind of money anyways IMO...what is 2K more...really nothing...might as well order the Carbon Fiber mirrors and don't look back...you should have bought a prius if thats what you are worried about.


Well, mostly at the time I didn't think the carbon would work well with the body color so it seemed like a waste to spec it. If I had known that was the only way to get the anti-dazzle I certainly would have done it.

The anti-dazzle mirrors are available from oemplus for about $1k but I'm not sure how plug and play they would be.


----------



## OOhiOO A3 (Aug 18, 2007)

*TT-RS Side View Mirrors*

These auto dimming mirrors came on my wife's Q5 - probably part of the prestige package. They are certainly a vast improvement from the regular mirrors and reduce the glare significantly. I would have got them but really didn't want the carbon fiber housings. Now I wish I ordered them and I think I would have likes the carbon fiber on my Misano Red. Where do you order the CF housings after market?

By the way, if you want to get a feel for the difference just reach up to your rearview mirror and turn off the auto dim.


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

jmofo said:


> Whats the difference when your spending that kind of money anyways IMO...what is 2K more...really nothing...might as well order the Carbon Fiber mirrors and don't look back...you should have bought a prius if thats what you are worried about.


Do you really need to be an ass?

Doesn't matter if your spending $200k, wasted money is wasted money. And IMO $2K for carbon fiber mirrors is a waste of money.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

I guess I rarely have anyone close enough behind me to notice!


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

Just got off the phone with a dealer who has a 13' without the carbon fiber option and he confirms that even the stock side view mirrors DO in fact auto dim. 

He also said that all Audi models that have the auto dimming rearview mirror also have the side views that dim. He said it is a single package. 

That makes sense as the TTRS owners manual does state that the side view mirrors dim. It just doesn't specify if they are exclusive to the carbon fiber option. 

So, for those of you that say yours don't, maybe they changed it for 2013.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Unless that's a new thing for 13, I can verify that it's NOT TRUE! The part where if the car has an auto-dimming RVM that it will also have auto-dimming side mirrors... === FALSE... Do not trust the dealer. They have NO IDEA...



TRZ06 said:


> Just got off the phone with a dealer who has a 13' without the carbon fiber option and he confirms that even the stock side view mirrors DO in fact auto dim.
> 
> He also said that all Audi models that have the auto dimming rearview mirror also have the side views that dim. He said it is a single package.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

TRZ06 said:


> Just got off the phone with a dealer who has a 13' without the carbon fiber option and he confirms that even the stock side view mirrors DO in fact auto dim.
> 
> He also said that all Audi models that have the auto dimming rearview mirror also have the side views that dim. He said it is a single package.


I think the person you spoke with at the Audi dealer is misinformed about both of the above statements. Antidazzle mirrors are a seperate option, packaged differnetly on all models. My wifes 2011 A3 with all options has auto dim rearview, but doesn't have auto dim sideview mirrors. 

For sure, 100% possitive, the US TT-RS only has antidazzle (autodim) sideview mirrors if you get the carbon mirror package. I've seen at least 5 different TT-RS's (2012 and 2013) in person and can confirm this. You can check by looking at the mirror: look for the line around the inside edge of the mirror. If the mirror doesn't have a line around the inside edge, it isn't antidazzle.

Here is a pic of my mirror for reference:









An expensive option I know, but wow do they look great! They really pop in the sun, I enjoy seeing the inside of the passenger side mirror while in the car.


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

I am not sure how to send a pic ( I took a pic of page 50 in the owners manual), but I went down to the Audi dealer tonight, pulled out the owners manual in the glove box on a TTRS and it reads *and I quote from page 50*...


"AUTOMATICALLY DIMMING MIRRORS
To dim the rearview mirror and both exterior mirrors press the A button. The diode B turns on. The rearview mirror and the exterior mirrors dim automatically when light shines on them, for example from headlights on a vehicle to the rear"

I wanted to actually take the car out on the road, but it was in the showroom and they wouldn't let me take it out.


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

TRZ06 said:


> I am not sure how to send a pic ( I took a pic of page 50 in the owners manual), but I went down to the Audi dealer tonight, pulled out the owners manual in the glove box on a TTRS and it reads *and I quote from page 50*...
> 
> 
> "AUTOMATICALLY DIMMING MIRRORS
> ...





bigstu said:


> I think the person you spoke with at the Audi dealer is misinformed about both of the above statements. Antidazzle mirrors are a seperate option, packaged differnetly on all models. My wifes 2011 A3 with all options has auto dim rearview, but doesn't have auto dim sideview mirrors.
> 
> For sure, 100% possitive, the US TT-RS only has antidazzle (autodim) sideview mirrors if you get the carbon mirror package. I've seen at least 5 different TT-RS's (2012 and 2013) in person and can confirm this. You can check by looking at the mirror: look for the line around the inside edge of the mirror. If the mirror doesn't have a line around the inside edge, it isn't antidazzle.
> 
> ...



As a side note, the dealer I visited tonight had a 13' with carbon fiber mirrors and a '12 without the carbon fiber mirrors and I did not see the outer edge lines (like in your pic) on either car.


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

TRZ06 said:


> Do you really need to be an ass?
> 
> Doesn't matter if your spending $200k, wasted money is wasted money. And IMO $2K for carbon fiber mirrors is a waste of money.


Not being an "ASS" as you imply....just realistic...some people think spending 60K on a "Car" that just goes from point A to point B is an overall waste of money...I guess it depends on what you choose to spend your money on...and what your priorities are in life and most importantly what is important to the person spending the money. I wouldn't take anything I say personal by any means...or take it as I'm being an ASS.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok, so if you look about 30 pics down in this auction, this TTRS has a heated mirror selection... I've also read in some of the TT information somewhere that the mirrors are heated and can be manually folded. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

tilmonr said:


> Ok, so if you look about 30 pics down in this auction, this TTRS has a heated mirror selection... I've also read in some of the TT information somewhere that the mirrors are heated and can be manually folded. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


Yep, base mirrors are heated and can be manually folded.

Carbon shell mirrors add power folding and the anti-glare.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

sorry to dig this back up but i have non carbon mirrors that i want to add the wide angle glass to like the bks-tuning site has. 
they have both heated and heated+anti-dazzle listed and was just wondering if anyone has had the non carbon mirrors opened up already and if so was there an extra plug in the housing for the anti-dazzle(and auto fold i assume) in there? 

the anti-dazzle version is quite a bit more that just standard heated but i think it would be worth it if it would work. 
thanks 
sean


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

My tt rs was build in 2009.It has non carbon mirrors but they do fold electrically and they dim automatically


----------

